
Operation Yellowhammer: the UK government's no-deal Brexit planning assumptions [pdf] - anigbrowl
https://static.rasset.ie/documents/news/2019/09/operation-yellowhammer.pdf
======
anigbrowl
Moderately reliable sources inform me that this is not the 'worst case'
scenario as described but the base case.

